# shrimpnow.com



## gnome (Mar 9, 2004)

For all of you shrimp fanatics:
http://www.shrimpnow.com

The photos are awesome and the people there are friendly. It's based in Singapore. 

The security is a little bit much (you can't post links until you're considered a "regular" there - I've posted 18 times and still don't have link-posting privileges) but I'm told it's to steer clear of spammers. I can sympathize with that  . 

Check it out!

-Naomi


----------

